# plowing with Nissan Frontier



## sparkdog (Nov 17, 2011)

I am considering getting a plow for my 2007 king cab frontier but not sure if the parking lot for the new apartment I am purchasing will be too much for this truck. The lot is probably about 15000 square feet and we get about 80 inches of snow a year. I really like my truck and would hate to have to go to a full size truck or pay for the plowing. Before I buy a plow I just want to make sure that my truck can handle this size lot.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

The truck will do it, but it is going to be extremely hard on it especially if you get heavy wet snow on a regular basis. You can normally find a decent half ton or 3/4 ton truck with a plow on it for what you are going to spend on a new plow for your truck and if you have to go out of town for any reason no one else has to drive your truck the plow truck is on site and ready to go if some one has to fill in for you.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

I do a similarly sized lot for my FD with my half ton. It pushes just fine but I find that about twice a season I need to get a loader from down the road to move some of the piles back. But my lot is shaped a little weird and I only have so many places to put the snow.

For what you will spend on a new plow I would look at a used compact tractor. I would imagine that it would be usefull all year for landscaping around the complex.

Ex: http://albany.craigslist.org/tid/2707871897.html


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

The Frontier is built like a tank. It will certainly handle that amount of plowing, but like others have said you may be better off with a tractor (to spare the truck the work). If it was me, I'd get a large-frame Simplicity tractor or equivalent, and do the plowing with it.


----------

